# Complete overhaul of customer srevice



## rovergonkhead (Nov 13, 2005)

I feel as though the TiVo man has a Jekyll/Hyde personality. There's the TiVo boxes and the cool software and the friendly interface and the convenience, the sheer joy of TiVo-ness.

And then there's everything involved with buying, shipping, receiving, asking a dang question!!!

TiVo the box makers are subletting the TiVo the support/customer service side. I get that; I work in IT and I know that the gadgets are fun and the support is the real grunt work. But y'all need to take the long view and QUICK!!!

I REALLY love my TiVos, but there's soon to be many options available and it's only going to take another call to your obtuse, insane, useless phone menu system (I have yet to find a choice that matches my problem) and with a tear in my eye I'll put these suckers on Ebay and move on.

If you need particulars:
Cancel an order -- it is insane that your cancellation policy is to ask me to chase down the UPS guy who rang the bell and ran to his truck so that I can refuse your package, especially when the package does not indicate it is from TiVo!!!

Phone Menu -- when I call about my gift order and make several attempts to pick the best enigmatic menu choice I'm asked for the phone number which I used to activate--I'm calling about something I don't have or won't be activated until after Christmas. This isn't a "special" case YOU are selling Christmas gifts on your website--BACK UP WHAT YOU ARE ASKING US TO DO!!!

Sublets don't know anything -- I've never gotten anyone, no matter how polite, who actually knew how to fix my problem, usually can't access my information, and absolutely seem cut-off from other departments

I could list more, but I'm not ranting, I'm begging. Make the bad TiVo man stop answering the phone!!!!!!!


----------



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

Is it really that bad? How awful!

TC


----------



## mtomas (Nov 15, 2005)

they also should have online chat or email support. Most companies offer these and it helps with phone congestion.


----------



## stephmcl (Nov 30, 2006)

I completely understand! Tivo used to be so helpful in every way they could, but that's not true anymore. I've had similar experiences recently! It makes us all think that we should all give up Tivo and get the other options!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

They used to offer email support, but dropped it in favor of phone support and their online support forums. They determined that email support wasn't as effective for their user base. I guess they'd know what is most effective, and they pay to provide the support so I doubt they'd drop it if it was more efficient.

And online chat really doesn't change the dynamic from the phone, you still have someone focused on the user in chat just as if they were on the phone. I've had real mixed experiences with chat support from vendors, overall I'll use email first, then the phone if I have to. Trying to explain things to someone in chat when they don't get it is maddening, I find it easier to pick up on their understanding on the phone and adjust to them faster.


----------



## lwaddict (Dec 27, 2006)

Agreed on their phone support needing repair/revamping.

I'm in the midst of the infamous Tivo freezing errors with no help whatsoever on the phone.
(with a two month old system?)

Thing is that I really was falling in love with this thing...
but now I am looking for other alternatives and recommend the same unless things change.


----------

